# how does the emblem on the ser attach to the grille?



## philip_g (Jul 30, 2003)

mine was debadged by the prev. owner, I picked up a new badge from my friendly assh.... dealer and don't know how it attaches.


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

Hi Philip_g,

I took mine off last week... & replaced with something more up to date.
The way it was attached on mine was that the three tabs were simply inserted through the grill (centered) and then the plastic tabs are "melted" in the back using a large flat tip soldering tool or something like that. Kind of a pain if you want to take it off again!


----------



## BlackoutSpecV (May 8, 2002)

philip_g said:


> *mine was debadged by the prev. owner, I picked up a new badge from my friendly assh.... dealer and don't know how it attaches. *


 the SE-R badge or the giant Nissan "burger" badge?

the se-r badge has sticky adhesive on the back and from what I hear most people just stick the sucker on there and press real good.

The Nissan 'burger' was factory installed and has plastic tabs that run through the grille. To re-attach that you would need to (and i'm guessing that the part from nissan already has tabs on the back) melt the tabs over/onto the grille.


----------



## philip_g (Jul 30, 2003)

the back of the badge has two plastic "tubes" that extend from it, I assume that's what they melt? I'll take pictures maybe that will be clearer, but there's 2 hollow plastic posts or tubes that stick out about 1/4" from the back. I'll try to melt those guys in place.
thanks!


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

magic.


----------



## philip_g (Jul 30, 2003)

I think he sold me the wrong emblem, the two plastic posts are too far apart to fit in the grille mesh


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

there's no other nissan emblem off the car that has posts on it except for that one. try using some JB weld.


----------



## philip_g (Jul 30, 2003)

chimmike said:


> *there's no other nissan emblem off the car that has posts on it except for that one. try using some JB weld. *


yes, I had noticed that.
However, the xterra, pathfinder, altima, maxima and ohhhhhhh about every other nissan has about the same emblem. It's crazy, but maybe the parts guy sold me one for ANOTHER car.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

is the emblem curved? and you're talking about the stock grille? the hamburger emblem was on a plastic mounting piece, so, for your smartass comment, no, it's not for another car.


----------



## philip_g (Jul 30, 2003)

chimmike said:


> *is the emblem curved? and you're talking about the stock grille? the hamburger emblem was on a plastic mounting piece, so, for your smartass comment, no, it's not for another car. *


one smartass comment for another. Would have thought you'd be used to it by now.


----------



## wwmjax (Mar 24, 2003)

dood.... your not allowed to be a smart ass until your posts reach about the mid 60s


----------



## jbeckel (Sep 5, 2003)

To remove the emblem, follow this procedure:

1) Remove the two screws and two clips holding the grille assembly to the front of the frame.

2) Reach behind the grille and remove the four friction clips at the bottom of the grille.

3) Remove the grille assembly and lay flat on a worksurface.

4) Use a wire cutter to cut away the melted plastic. 

5) Remount grille.


----------

